# Recommended cleaner before fk1000p application



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Just got my first ever tin of fk1000p courtesy of serious performance and was looking for some recommendation for cleaning the current glaze / LSP in readyness to apply the 1000p.

Have spent the last few weekends completing a full 4 stage correction / winter prep and currently the glaze and LSP on the car are black hole, sealed with Tech wax 2 and topped with a few coats of nattys blue.

So for the 1000p to bond correctly and to get the best out of it what can I use and should I be looking to strip everything back on the paint - I was also planning to top the 1000p with nattys blue - assume no issues in doing so?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I use Autoperfekt Nano Polish. Leaves a sealant base which is fine under fk1000p. Othet products are paint cleaners like tough prep that work best.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Why not just top what you have done with the fkp assuming you have had the nattys on a week or so it shouldn't harm the wax. Might lose a little longevity but easily last out the winter.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Bilt hamber cleanser fluid removes everything


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Envy Filler Killer will do the job.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A&J said:


> Bilt hamber cleanser fluid removes everything


Agree with this. 
Don't like the smell of it tho. Lol.

Gonz.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Hufty said:


> Why not just top what you have done with the fkp assuming you have had the nattys on a week or so it shouldn't harm the wax. Might lose a little longevity but easily last out the winter.


I was under the impression that the fk wouldn't bond to wax with it being a sealant and that it had to sit under any LSP wax layers ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Panel wipe.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Don't like the smell of it tho. Lol.
> 
> Gonz.


The smell should be taken as a compromise for an otherwise top notch product.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Serious Performance Gloss Paint Cleanser is good.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dont put FK1000 on over a wax or oily glaze - you will regret it. It will likely smear and wont last 5 mins. It needs either a perfect clean base or put it over a non-wax sealant or good AIO like DG501 or Werkstat Prime. A coat over DG501 will easily last a winter


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> dont put FK1000 on over a wax or oily glaze - you will regret it. It will likely smear and wont last 5 mins. It needs either a perfect clean base or put it over a non-wax sealant or good AIO like DG501 or Werkstat Prime. A coat over DG501 will easily last a winter
> 
> What about on top of a polish with filling properties such as SRP?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> I was under the impression that the fk wouldn't bond to wax with it being a sealant and that it had to sit under any LSP wax layers ?


Yes to get the max performance out of it should be bare paint or follow a suitable prep product. You've done a lot of work on your car though and seems shame to start again, maybe just do a test panel, strip back and apply fkp. 
See which looks best and lasts, unless of course you don't like the current finish.

I like to try new stuff and often just add layers, sealants or waxes never had a major issue but as a weekend warrior my standards expectations are different than if a pro was doing it. Just have some fun with it, experimenting what looks best is subjective and everyone's view is different.

Not used nattys is it carnauba or sealant based ?.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Norton said:


> Bigpikle said:
> 
> 
> > dont put FK1000 on over a wax or oily glaze - you will regret it. It will likely smear and wont last 5 mins. It needs either a perfect clean base or put it over a non-wax sealant or good AIO like DG501 or Werkstat Prime. A coat over DG501 will easily last a winter
> ...


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Hufty said:


> Yes to get the max performance out of it should be bare paint or follow a suitable prep product. You've done a lot of work on your car though and seems shame to start again, maybe just do a test panel, strip back and apply fkp.
> See which looks best and lasts, unless of course you don't like the current finish.
> 
> I like to try new stuff and often just add layers, sealants or waxes never had a major issue but as a weekend warrior my standards expectations are different than if a pro was doing it. Just have some fun with it, experimenting what looks best is subjective and everyone's view is different.
> ...


The nattys is carnauba based and is a fantastic wax - especially good on dark colours and metallics when combined with black hole and the finish I have on the car I'm more than happy with. I'm just wanting something with a bit more longevity as the tech wax 2 I've used to seal the glaze is ok but not long lasting.

Having corrected and polished the paint I want a long lasting sealant to lock that in and then top with nattys and keep topped up as necessary using a decent QD in between on maintainance washes so yes a lot of work gone in so far that was really spent on all the correction and polishing /refining stages - this is now about getting the sealant in place and maintaining the looks as long as possible before needing a machine polish again after winter


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics with the black hole / tech wax 2 and nattys combo


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

And a couple of my radiant ebony MX5 with the same combo


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Cracking finishes there norton, you could consider a hybrid wax dodo juice supernatural hybrid or purple haze pro is the best shine I have ever got on my black merc. Topped off with red mist or future armour.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Hufty said:


> Cracking finishes there norton, you could consider a hybrid wax dodo juice supernatural hybrid or purple haze pro is the best shine I have ever got on my black merc. Topped off with red mist or future armour.


Cheers hufty - oh so many options and choices and so little time :lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

It's great on top of FK215 which is a very underrated product and cleans well and will leave a good base for the FK1000


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

http://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perfect/exterior/paint/panel-wipe

or

http://www.gyeonquartz.com/product-guide/q2m-prep


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Gtechniq Panel Wipe
Gyeon prep
carpro eraser
Bilt hamber cleanser fluid
Autobritte wax off 
Menzerna top inspection
Angelwax Stripped-Ease
Meguiar's M34 Final Inspection
IPA
and so on...

They all do the same. Just pick one...


----------

